
Ask HN: Why is there no Rent the Runway for men? - temp129038
I’ve been looking for a company that lets me rent higher end clothing items (both casual and work) but haven’t heard of anything similar to Rent the Runway for men. It seems like an obvious opportunity given the staying power of Rent the Runway for women and broad shift from owning to renting but might be missing something.
======
uberman
Many mens stores rent formal wear.

